# Speedtouch n funciona com o 2.6.8 mas com o 2.4.x funcionava

## Demoniac_LL

Oi eu possuo o famoso Speedtouch 330 da alcatel (o cor de rosa/grená) e ate o consegui por a funcionar no kernel 2.4.x graças ao tutorial do Kull...mas dps de ter me mudado para o Kernel 2.6.8 que já consegui configurar tudo menos a net com ele e é um pouco ridiculo estar a ter o kernel 2.4.x so para ir á net  :Razz: 

Já tentei os numerosos tuts neste forum mas nada, deve me faltar algum module pois o firmware e a instalação do modem corre bem....alguem que use a netsapo ADSL ou algo do genero que saiba o que se passa aqui...a netsapo usa o protocolo PPPoE e o PPPoA dai eu usar no 2.4.x o adsl-setup/start e o pppoa3 mas dá-me TIMEOUT ou seja é necessário fazer load a um module mágico ou vários ou até mm rescrever alguns configs...mas quais ?

Agradecia a vossa ajuda neste caso.

Obrigado desde já  :Razz: 

----------

## revertex

http://speedtouch.sourceforge.net/

http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/*checkout*/speedtouch/speedtouch/doc-linux/FAQ?rev=HEAD

ao que parece não existe drivers pro kernel 2.6.

eu sei que essa não é a melhor resposta, mas um modem router é a melhor solução para linux.

não sei ai em portugal, mas aqui no brasil é muito facil trocar investindo muito pouco.

talvez tu possa compilar teu kernel para usar modulos de uma outra versão.

----------

## Demoniac_LL

o problema n é a driver pq ele detecta o modem bem e carrega o firmware na boa...mas falta algum parametro novo que o kernel 2.6 deve usar concerteza pois no kernel 2.4.26 funciona e mto bem.

----------

## revertex

como tu compilou teu kernel novo? make oldconfig?

----------

## Demoniac_LL

é assim no kernel 2.4.26 selecionei como modulo o ppp_generic, ppp_async, bsp_comp, ppp_synctty e o ppp_deflate e dps pppoatm.

No kernel 2.6.8 fiz o mm e ele quando se tenta connectar dá-me TIMEOUT que era o que acontecia quando n tinha todos os modulos bem carregados ou configurados no 2.4.26....ele simplesmente n se connecta o que é bastante estranho  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## revertex

me desculpa se eu estou te mostrando um caminho que tu ja conhece, mas tenta o seguinte.

```
#cd /usr/src

#rm linux

#cd linux-2.6.bla-bla.bla

#make clean

#make mrproper

#ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.bla-bla.bla /usr/src/linux

#cp ../linux-2.4.bla-bla.bla/.config . (nota que tem outro ponto depois de .config) 

#make oldconfig
```

desta forma tu vai ter uma copia exata de tudo que tinha no teu kernel 2.4, a partir dai basta recompilar,  copiar o bzImage  para o /boot editar o grub.conf  normalmente.

a saida do lsmod do 2.4 e do 2.6 mostra os mesmos modulos carregados?

uma diff dos .config do 2.4 e 2.6 tambem pode ser utlil.

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Tentei mas n funciona...continua a dar TIMEOUT acho que tem que ser escrito mais algumas opcções no /etc/ppp/options ou algo do genero e agora tou a notar que o pppoa3 termina logo de seguida e no 2.4.x ficava continuava a correr pois verificava isso no "ps aux".

É um promenorzinho que me está a faltar....

----------

## revertex

boas novas!

parece que funciona, talvez isso possa ajudar.

http://mandrakeusers.org/index.php?showtopic=16970

https://listas.inf.utfsm.cl/pipermail/linux/2004-September/008185.html

http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=19838

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Vou experimentar....esperemos que seja desta

----------

## Demoniac_LL

N funciona  :Sad:  eu dps de fazer modem_run -m -f firmware ou modem_run -k -f firmware ele instala bem o firmware mas quando faço ifconfig tap0 up ele diz que o device n existe   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## r3pek

faz um 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 e verifica se é mm o tap0. axo k às vezes pode ser um lun0 :/

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Vou verificar essa é nova para mim lun0 mas ok....

----------

## Demoniac_LL

n encontrei nenhum lun0....que se pode estar a passar aqui ?

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Quando faço ifconfig -a aparece-me um tunl0 dps de ter feito modem_run alguem conhece isto ?

Mais alguem que me possa ajudar ???????????

----------

## KaVeSMaN

Bom, nos últimos dias tenho tido uma luta semelhante à tua.

No meu caso, atingi o sucesso.

Vou tentar focar os pontos chave para ver se não te esqueceste de nada:

. Kernel 2.6.8.1 com atm, os ppps todos, TUN/TAP device e USB

Não compilar o módulo USB para o Speedtouch!! Eu tive stresses com isso porque descobri que estava a usar o kernel driver e o user mode driver ao mesmo tempo!

. modem_run -k -f <firmware>

Isto é para o modem saber a razão da sua existência e começar a estabelecer o link ADSL com o provider via linha telefonica (o mais baixo nível possível). Depois de correres isto verifica o output no syslog (ou semelhante). Deve notar-se o modem a piscar (a negociar o link) e depois estabilizar.

É suposto o gajo dar uns erros (2 ou 3, nao mais) e passados 20-30 segs (maximo) dizer que encontrou sinal ADSL e que tem um link a 512/128Kbits/s.

Certifica-te que o modem_run que estás a correr é o do pacote speedtouch-1.3. Não consegui por a funcionar com o 1.2.xx.

Quando corre bem é suposto ficar residente.

. TUN/TAP device -> modprobe tun

Isto é para o kernel ter suporte para estes devices especiais. Vai ser necessário para o pppoa3. Certifica-te que o modulo existe e fica carregado (lsmod).

. pppoa3

pppoa3 -vpi 0 -vci 35 -b -m 1 -c -v 1

Isto é para o criar um device tap0 e associar a comunicação ATM do modem para esse device virtual.

Mais uma vez, tem um olho no log para ver se a coisa está a correr bem.

É suposto ficar residente. A esta altura é suposto teres um device TAP0 que simula uma interface ethernet ligada a um modem ethernet.

. setup do PPP (com pppoe)

Eu usei o ppp-2.4.2. Não garanto que funcione com outra versões.

Em gentoo usei o script adsl-setup para tratar da questão do pppoe.

Não esquecer que o device ethernet do modem ADSL é, neste caso, o tap0.

Se tudo correr bem é só fazer adsl-start e voilá!

Boa sorte!

Informa de possíveis sucessos / insucessos.

KaVeSMaN

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Ok vou tentar isso...visto que era mais ou menos essa a maneira que eu tinha a funcionar no meu funcional 2.4.26.....acho que eu usava modem_run -m -f e tu puseste -k -f vou ver isso melhor

----------

## KaVeSMaN

Por acaso, o -k no modem-run é desnecessário. Na verdade, apesar de funcionar, não devia sequer lá estar. O -k diz que estamos a usar o modulo do kernel para o Speedtouch (que nós não estamos!). Um modem-run -f <firmware> é suficiente.

Não te esqueças que se tiveres ainda a experimentar firmwares convém desligares o modem do USB entre cada novo teste com um firmware diferente (para ele perder o firmware anterior).

Checka os procedimentos passo a passo. É muito importante teres a certeza que um dado passo está OK antes de partires para o próximo.

KaVeSMaN

----------

## Demoniac_LL

pppoa3 n fica na memória como acontecia com o kernel 2.4.x....acho que o que se passa é aquilo que tu disseste tenho que fazer emerge ao speedtouch 1.3 pois tenho o 1.2

Esperemos que seja isso !!!

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Afinal o problema n parece ser do speedtouch 1.2 pois instalei o 1.3 (á lá pata lol) e continua na mesma.

N compreendo isto !!! o problema era que ele no Kernel 2.4 dps de eu fazer pppoa3 ele criava um device TAP0 supostamente pelo module tun.o mas neste kernel ele n esta a funcionar o que é deveras estranho....será alguma coisa que me esteja a escapar na conf do kernel ? Activar serviços ISDN ? pff ajudem-me é altamente frustante ter que ir para o 2.4 só pq n tenho net no 2.6  :Sad: 

E quando faço ifconfig -a aparece-me o chato e insignificante tunl0 que n prova ser nada pois nem o MAC address mostra grrr, se tiverem paciência e pena deste pobre azarado(eu lol  :Razz: ) passem para aqui os vossos .config(em pcs que os speedtouch 330 funcionem ok  :Very Happy: ) do kernel 2.6.8(preferência)....tou em modo de alto desespero

----------

## Demoniac_LL

alguém ?

----------

## capitao_iglo

Eu consegui meter o meu modem a funcionar seguindo este tutorial https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=92977&highlight=speedtouch+pppoe mas tenho o speedtouch usb verde e nao sei se funcionara com esse mas pode ser que ajude

----------

## To

lembro-me de ter encontrado via google um site português da simplesnet a explicar como instalar em 2.6 visto que esse tb é o modem deles.

Tó

----------

## pilla

Meio OT, mas ontem eu queimei as pestanas até descobrir que o firmware que está na página da DLink pro DSL-500G é foo bar.

----------

## To

links:

1.  http://fedora.paradigma.co.pt/artigos/?numero=2

2.  http://www.startux.org/index.php?article=8595&visual=2

   Tó

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Ok, vou mergulhar nisto de novo ! a ver se é desta, se n der olha meto o meu pc velhido como router lolol e vai mesmo pela placa de rede, que isto de ter 2 kernels (1 para net e outro para o resto) sucks big time  :Razz: 

Vou dando noticias  :Razz: 

----------

## To

Já tive isso assim, agora tenho as duas maquinas dentro e um router alliance ligado ao ISP. Os routrs neste momento estão muito baratos...

Tó

----------

## revertex

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186918

talvez esse resolva!

----------

